# Cdc Cautions Usa & Canada To Throw Out All Romaine Lettuce



## Dposh167 (Nov 20, 2018)

*Don't eat romaine lettuce, CDC cautions after E. coli outbreak*

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna938606

“If you do not know if the lettuce is romaine or whether a salad mix contains romaine, do not eat it and throw it away," the CDC said.

Federal health officials are warning about a fresh outbreak of E.coli linked to romaine lettuce Tuesday and cautioned people not to eat any romaine lettuce.

At least 32 people are sick, and 13 hospitalized in the outbreak, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said. No one has died.
While the strain of E. coli 0157:H7 seen in this outbreak is different than the one identified in the large outbreak in spring 2018 linked to romaine from the Yuma growing region, it does appear to be similar to the strain that caused a smaller outbreak linked to leafy greens that occurred in the fall of 2017 in both the U.S. and Canada," the FDA said.

"Since these prior outbreaks were identified, the FDA has been working closely with the leafy greens industry and other state and federal partners to implement safety practices that can help further reduce the risk of these types of outbreaks. As a direct response to the outbreaks we have seen, the agency will also begin a special effort to sample and test romaine lettuce for contamination throughout the market."

There's not enough information to identify a specific supplier yet, the FDA said, so it's safest to just thrown out all romaine lettuce for now.


----------



## metro_qt (Nov 20, 2018)

I have eaten romaine lettuce every this week and last, including today.

(I love caesar salads)


----------



## Dposh167 (Nov 20, 2018)

I ate some this afternoon and all weekend


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 20, 2018)

Noooo, my favorite!


----------



## Dellas (Nov 20, 2018)

I think Donald has relaxed food standards and now it is affected Canada. I know he told the U.K. to relax their standards.


----------



## LostInAdream (Nov 20, 2018)

I was about to buy a big bag at Costco yesterday, but something said not to.  Glad I didn't I've been feeling sick (sinuses) for the past 2-3 weeks and don't need anything to add to my suffering.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 21, 2018)

Why is this more common with romaine? Is there something different about the way it’s grown or processed compared to other lettuces?


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Nov 21, 2018)

I'm annoyed. I buy premade Trader Joe's salads at the beginning of every week for my lunches. 

Hmm....actually, do grocery stores accept returns?


----------



## SoniT (Nov 21, 2018)

Again? It seems like this just happened a few months back. I remember because I had just purchased a Caesar salad kit. I have a Spring mix in the fridge but it doesnt include romaine.


----------



## VeryBecoming (Nov 21, 2018)

There are some foods I just avoid entirely, like sprouts,  because of all the recalls. Romaine is about to be another one.



GreenEyedJen said:


> I'm annoyed. I buy premade Trader Joe's salads at the beginning of every week for my lunches.
> 
> Hmm....actually, do grocery stores accept returns?



Yes, if you romaine you can return it to the store for a refund.


----------



## Charmingchick1 (Nov 21, 2018)

I’m going to need to find a new lettuce to permanently replace romaine.  This is starting to become too common.


----------



## nysister (Nov 23, 2018)

Once this recall passes it would be good to buy some and grow your own. I'm going to give that a go. I waste too much food as it is, so hopefully I'll be more mindful if I grow some of it.

http://www.gettystewart.com/how-to-regrow-romaine-lettuce-from-the-stem/


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Nov 23, 2018)

I grew romaine last year and decided against it this year.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 23, 2018)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I grew romaine last year and decided against it this year.


Why? What was your experience? Is it difficult to grow?

ETA: Did you grow it in a container or directly in the ground?


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Nov 23, 2018)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Why? What was your experience? Is it difficult to grow?
> 
> ETA: Did you grow it in a container or directly in the ground?


It was easy to grow. I grew it in a raised bed.  I also grew kale and other leafy stuff. I was just too busy this fall to commit to my garden


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Nov 23, 2018)

No wonder I could not get my ready made salad fix this week.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Nov 24, 2018)

Most of the restaurants in my area threw it out because of this recall. Its sucks too because it’s my favorite salad. Same with my sister, mom, SO, SO’s mom.


----------



## weaveadiva (Nov 24, 2018)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Why is this more common with romaine? Is there something different about the way it’s grown or processed compared to other lettuces?


Although this is the second romaine-linked outbreak this year, it is not clear whether romaine lettuce itself is more likely to be contaminated than other vegetables, said Dr. Laura Gieraltowski, leader of the foodborne outbreak response team at the CDC. “It’s something we’ve been asking,” she said.

“It could have to do with the way the lettuce is shaped. (A head of) romaine lettuce is kind of open and maybe contaminated water can get into it more than into a head of iceberg lettuce or cabbage that is in a ball.”

https://www.nbcnews.com/health/heal...atest-romaine-lettuce-e-coli-outbreak-n939026


----------



## MzRhonda (Nov 26, 2018)

The stores are bare...I make my own salads but I use Butter lettuce.


----------

